# CLips mit Premiere rückwärts abspielen !



## Doofkatze (24. Juli 2002)

Weiss irgend wer (Kaethe,Ralph,Bubi  ) 
wie man mit Premiere einen Clip rückwärts apspielt ? 
Oder wies mit AE funktioniert ? 
Ach und so nebenbei:
Das mit diesem Lichtschwert....
Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich das dann auf ein Video mach ?
Dieses Video Tut is ja ganz nett..
Aber funzt irgendwie nur bei nem Bild! 
Also so ein tut wie das bubi gemacht hat wäre nich schlecht 
Naja nur wenn ihr mal Bock und Zeit habt ! Vielen Dank im Voraus ! 
Doofkatze ! 

PS: Super Board hier mit echt kuhlen Leuten !


----------



## Kaethe (24. Juli 2002)

Video in Premiere rückwärts laufen lassen:

Clip in die Spur ziehen----------rechtsklick auf Clip--------Geschwindigkeit--------  -100% eingeben------ Clip läuft rückwärts.


----------



## goela (25. Juli 2002)

Genau! So habe ich es auch gelesen (hier)! Da ich aber Premiere Neuling bin, wollte ich es erst mal ausprobieren - aber funkz bei mir nicht!  

Komme wohl noch nicht so recht klar mit Premiere! Habe einen Testclip gemacht der Rückwärts laufen soll, aber Premiere (Trailversion) verhaspelt das Ganze! Der Clip ist 5sec lang. Aber der Ganze Clip wird im Vorschaufenster in 6 Frames durchlaufen und dann sehe ich nur noch den letzten Frame! Exportiere ich dann den Clip, bekomme ich das gleiche Resultat!

Muss noch ein wenig probieren....

[Edit]
Es hat bei mir deswegen nicht funktioniert, da meine Clips im DV Format Type 1 waren. Also bei Scenalyzer Typ 2 eingestellt, Szenen gecaptured und nochmals probiert! Dann klappt's auch bei mir!
MediaStudio (habe ich bisher benützt) arbeitet nähmlich mit TYPE 1 und Premiere mit TYPE 2!
[Edit]


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juli 2002)

Hey Vielen Dank Kaethe ! Funktioniert gut ! Hätt ich auch fast selbst drauf kommen können !


----------



## goela (25. Juli 2002)

> Hey Vielen Dank Kaethe ! Funktioniert gut ! Hätt ich auch fast selbst drauf kommen können !



Nun ja! Premiere glänzt leider nicht gerade, was die intuitive Bedienung angeht!
Denn wenn beim Dialog für die Geschwindigkeit der Bereich (1-10000) angegeben wird, wie soll da der Benutzer auf die Idee kommen für den Clip umkehren -100 einzugeben. Klar Benutzerhandbuch lesen!

Da ich bisher MediaStudio benutzt habe und ich nun schon ein wenig mit Premiere gearbeitet habe, muss ich leider für die Benutzerführung in Premiere eine klare schlechtere Note vergeben als bei ULead MediaStudio!
Was mir in Premiere auch nicht gefällt ist, dass ich die Einstellung des Effektes im Dialog per Vorschau kontrollieren kann!
Oder ist diese vielleicht nur genauso genial versteckt wie das Umkehren des Clips?

Werde mich aber dennoch nicht abschrecken lassen und weiterhin mit Premiere arbeiten.


----------



## Kaethe (25. Juli 2002)

> "Was mir in Premiere auch nicht gefällt ist, dass ich die Einstellung des Effektes im Dialog per Vorschau kontrollieren kann!"



Hmm, wieso gefällt Dir das nicht?


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juli 2002)

Jo da hast du recht also das mit den Effekten In Premiere is so ne Sache nich...  
Naja aber 6.5 kommt ja bald ! 
Deswegen abwarten 

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe !


----------



## Kaethe (26. Juli 2002)

Das ist der geilste VERSPRECHER den ich hier gesehen habe!!!!!!!


----------



## goela (26. Juli 2002)

> "Was mir in Premiere auch nicht gefällt ist, dass ich die Einstellung des Effektes im Dialog per Vorschau kontrollieren kann!"



Sch... sollte ich oder wollte ich anders formulieren!

Es gibt KEINE richtige Vorschau bei den Effekten! Dies ist bei MediaStudio eindeutig besser! SORRY! Kann ja mal vorkommen!!!    Aber da sieht man es wieder - nur ein Wort weniger, schon ist der Sinn verdreht!

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass Premiere von der Benutzeroberfläche nicht vorbildlich ist! Aber dies ist ja bei (fast) allen Adobe Programmen - wahrscheinlich sind sie deshalb als SemiProfessionelle Programme verschriehen! :-(  (Nein natütlich nicht - die Leistung stimmt, dass macht es aus)


----------



## MoMo (26. Juli 2002)

@Goela:Ohne Slashcam und dieses Forum wäre ich längst aufgeschmissen, Goela. So viel zum Thema Benutzeroberfläche. Aber andere Programme bieten einfach nicht so viel Leistung wie Premiere. Deshalb nehme ich Premiere, auch wenn ich einen Fehler entdeckt habe (s. Post hier). Aber man kann Premiere in erstaunlich kurzer Zeit hervorragend behrrschen. Ich hab's in so knapp zwei Wochen gelernt. Nur bei AfterFX, da hapert's bei mir noch  .


----------



## goela (26. Juli 2002)

@alle
He Jungs, will Premiere nicht schlecht machen! Wenn ich's sch.... finden würde, dann würde ich ja bei MediaStudio bleiben.
Es gibt eben Dinge (wie oben schon geschrieben) die den Einstieg bei Premiere nicht gerade erleichtern - eben die intuitive Benutzerführung.
Ich arbeite mich gerade ein und da sind mir eben solche Sachen im Vergleich zu MediaStudio aufgefallen.
Ihr wisst ja: Es sind immer die Dinge in einem neuen Programm die man vermisst, die man im alten gut gefunden hat.

Aber so was ist ja schnell vergessen, wenn man sich erst mal eingearbeitet hat (schauen wir mal in zwei Wochen)! Wenn ich meine Experimentierphase mit Premiere beendet habe, dann setze ich mich dran um endlich ein neues Video zu schneiden! Da wird es sich zeigen!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

After Effects geht auch weit über Premiere hinaus.
Ich stelle mal die These auf, dass man AE nicht unter 2 Jahren richtig bedienen kann also so ganz richtig halt


----------

